# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  حذف معافیت تحصیلی درصورت غیر حضوری کردن !

## loyalroyal

سلام 
این درسته که اگر غیر حضوری کنی معافیت تحصیلیت میپره ؟ یعنی اگر کنکور قبول نشی قانونا باید بری سربازی ( مگر اینکه الکی توی دانشگاه معمولی ثبت نام و بعد انصراف بدی که اینم دردسر داره ) ....
ایا واقعا ارتباطی بین غیر حضوری کردن و مهلت پشت کنکور موندن هست ؟
مدرسه به من گفت اگر غیر حضوری کنی قانونا فقط امسال مهلت کنکور داری ! اون هایی که غیر حضوری کردن خواهشا جواب بدن

----------


## _Mammad_

ببین
غیر حضوری دوحالت داره
اینکه غیر قانونی بعضی مدارس اجازه میدن به دانش آموز که نیاد در این صورت مشکلی پیش نمیاد ک اگه مدرسه خودت اجازه نداد میتونی بری غیر انتفاعی یا برگسالان ک راحت تره
حالت دوم ک مدرستون میگه خوندن بصورت داوطلب آزاده و درسته معافیت تحصیلی از بین میره و فقط یک سال وقت داری ....
.....................................
منم میخواستم غیر حضوری بگیرم و مدرسه اجازه نداد بزرگسال و غیر انتفاعی نداریم 
و داوطلب آزادم نمیخونم ریسکش زیاده 
و از اونجایی ک امسال فکر نکنم موفق بشم 
سال دیگه میمونم ، قراره دوتا کنکورم برگزار شه ک دیگه بهتر

----------


## loyalroyal

> ببین
> غیر حضوری دوحالت داره
> اینکه غیر قانونی بعضی مدارس اجازه میدن به دانش آموز که نیاد در این صورت مشکلی پیش نمیاد ک اگه مدرسه خودت اجازه نداد میتونی بری غیر انتفاعی یا برگسالان ک راحت تره
> حالت دوم ک مدرستون میگه خوندن بصورت داوطلب آزاده و درسته معافیت تحصیلی از بین میره و فقط یک سال وقت داری ....
> .....................................
> منم میخواستم غیر حضوری بگیرم و مدرسه اجازه نداد بزرگسال و غیر انتفاعی نداریم 
> و داوطلب آزادم نمیخونم ریسکش زیاده 
> و از اونجایی ک امسال فکر نکنم موفق بشم 
> سال دیگه میمونم ، قراره دوتا کنکورم برگزار شه ک دیگه بهتر


ببخشید یعنی الان من میتونم برم بزرگسالان و نرم مدرسه بدون اینکه معافیتم بپره ؟

----------


## _Mammad_

> ببخشید یعنی الان من میتونم برم بزرگسالان و نرم مدرسه بدون اینکه معافیتم بپره ؟


آره اگه قبولت کنند میتونی 
ولی کاری نداره یه روز برو بپرس ....

----------

